
Kno Raises $46 Million More To Build “Most Powerful Tablet Anyone Has Ever Made” - dwynings
http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/08/kno-raises-46-million-more-to-build-most-powerful-tablet-anyone-has-ever-made/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
rakkhi
Cost will be way too high for the student target market, weight of two screens
will also be a major challenge - maybe carbon fiber or other lightweight
materials? But this will raise the cost even more. Hope they at least use
Android or Chrome and do not try to invent their own software. Duke nukam
forever prediction.

~~~
GiraffeNecktie
And who is looking for "power" in a tablet? The current hardware and software
is entirely powerful enough to serve any mainstream use case and Apple has
pretty much established that what people want is a satisfying and seamless
experience over power and features.

